# People who source online



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Ordering online?*​
Still order online 22567.98%Find a local source 7021.15%unsure yet3610.88%


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Will those of u who source online still be ordering online or finding a local dealer?

having read the thread about it now being classed as a criminal offence to order online I think i will have to switch to getting gear off one of the local idiots...


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

It's much of a muchness, isn't it, I know, in my Town, there aren't underground labs, so where are these Guys getting their gear from? However, I have just received my first (non anti-estrogen) Item today, so I'll let you know (not the source, lol). The Arimidex and Tamoxifen did the job though! This was off a guy at a gym and yeah, his Gym Owner served time for selling form his Gym!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

personally, i dont want to risk it since there is a possibility that if caught, your package will not only be kept by customs but criminal charges may follow....


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I'll continue to order online from UK based distributers, nice and legal.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Dh2909 said:


> now being classed as a criminal offence to order online


It's a criminal offence now? So you can be arrested for importing for personal use?


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> It's a criminal offence now? So you can be arrested for importing for personal use?


apparently, based under the new legislation, ur only allowed to import in person... will have to see if anyone gets caught and gets prosecuted.

anyone wanna volunteer to test lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

anyone fancy a trip abroad?...


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure its not classed as a criminal offence to order online , i think it is only the importation by mail/courier etc that is illegal.

tbh i really can't see them trying to prosecute people for importation in personal quantities , i think its more a case of them now being able to seize and destroy what they catch. as as the law stood before they couldn't.

Even in the USA where it is completely illegal to even possess , from what i've read most of the time for personal imports they just send people letters informing them of seizure rather than bother with prosecution.

So there's still domestic online sources that i think will be legal, just from what i've seen they tend to be as expensive as [email protected]@k


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

So, ordering from UK sources is still OK? If they operate within the UK, just received my parcel in two days, so i can't imagine owt' else!


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

goonerton said:


> I'm pretty sure its not classed as a criminal offence to order online , i think it is only the importation by mail/courier etc that is illegal.
> 
> tbh i really can't see them trying to prosecute people for importation in personal quantities , i think its more a case of them now being able to seize and destroy what they catch. as as the law stood before they couldn't.
> 
> Even in the USA where it is completely illegal to even possess , from what i've read most of the time for personal imports they just send people letters informing them of seizure rather than bother with prosecution.


Hope this is the case!

could do with someone who is well educated in the letter of the law clearing this all up for us


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

goonerton said:


> I'm pretty sure its not classed as a criminal offence to order online , i think it is only the importation by mail/courier etc that is illegal.
> 
> tbh i really can't see them trying to prosecute people for importation in personal quantities


but they don't import stuff in personal quantities, that would be bad business, it needs to be done in bulk.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

from what i understand if you are getting it from online sites that are based within the UK you should be ok, but if its coming from abroad that's when you're in sh*t.


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

That would be smuggling, I guess, fvck that, imagine how easy it would be to be caught for that too! Ah, have found a legit supplier, in the UK and am sticking to that, for Arimidex/Tamoxifen, I am assuming/hoping that it won't be as bad as I can argue Gyno!!!!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> from what i understand if you are getting it from online sites that are based within the UK you should be ok, but if its coming from abroad that's when you're in sh*t.


How are you meant to know whether it's coming from the uk or not? The source might initially might send it to you from the uk and then switch supplier at some point which then comes from abroad without them advertising this fact to all their customers, so what happens then?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Stuey said:


> That would be smuggling, I guess, fvck that, imagine how easy it would be to be caught for that too! Ah, have found a legit supplier, in the UK and am sticking to that, for Arimidex/Tamoxifen, I am assuming/hoping that it won't be as bad as I can argue Gyno!!!!


TBH i really don't think this about criminalising the end user or they would have made it illegal to import full stop yet they have left it being legal for you to import on your person...i think its more to do with stopping the overseas sources getting stuff in.

still better to be safe than sorry i certainly won't be ordering from abroad until we see how this all pans out.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> How are you meant to know whether it's coming from the uk or not? The source might initially might send it to you from the uk and then switch supplier at some point which then comes from abroad without them advertising this fact to all their customers, so what happens then?


you'll know by the postage cost.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> How are you meant to know whether it's coming from the uk or not? The source might initially might send it to you from the uk and then switch supplier at some point which then comes from abroad without them advertising this fact to all their customers, so what happens then?


biggest hint is when they say postage is by royal mail special deliver......... and the cost.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

I see it that they are doing people a favour as any online source i know is a complete rip off.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

bry1979 said:


> I see it that they are doing people a favour as any online source i know is a complete rip off.


yes and no in that sense, they may be a rip off but not all people have a local source and so have to buy online. i don't have any local source as most people where i train and in my area are fitness/cardio trainers and not into bodybuilding. mention steroids and you're a leper to them so online is my only option for now or until i find a hardcore gym where it is more tolerated by others.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> yes and no in that sense, they may be a rip off but not all people have a local source and so have to buy online. i don't have any local source as most people where i train and in my area are fitness/cardio trainers and not into bodybuilding. mention steroids and you're a leper to them so online is my only option for now or until i find a hardcore gym where it is more tolerated by others.


i have to be careful mentioning creatine around some of the people at my gym/old job. scary


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

See how these laws are passed though??? If we weren't all 'mad for it' lol! We wouldn't know, just like how we all have a 'NHS spine Record' now, I opted out, that is one of the biggest changes within the NHS to happen in years, we all, or most of us, have a basic, NHS spine record now, however, we had eight weeks to opt out for it on a 555, most peeps didn't know!!!!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

bry1979 said:


> I see it that they are doing people a favour as any online source i know is a complete rip off.


Then you don't know all the best sources


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Stuey said:


> See how these laws are passed though??? If we weren't all 'mad for it' lol! We wouldn't know, just like how we all have a 'NHS spine Record' now, I opted out, that is one of the biggest changes within the NHS to happen in years, we all, or most of us, have a basic, NHS spine record now, however, we had eight weeks to opt out for it on a 555, most peeps didn't know!!!!


WTF is a spine record?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

m118 said:


> i have to be careful mentioning creatine around some of the people at my gym/old job. scary


dont even get me started on the ignorance and dumb **** i hear regarding supplements.

i was drinking jack3d in the changing rooms and a guy came up to me and said "is that one of those preworkout drinks, you know they contain small amount of cocaine and that tingling feeling you get is it breaking down your blood vessels slowly"...... i choked on my drink laughing

but the best one was "i got that celltech sh*t, i'm gonna get big quick bro watch" i swear i only thought people said that on yank forums or as a joke :lol:


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> yes and no in that sense, they may be a rip off but not all people have a local source and so have to buy online. i don't have any local source as most people where i train and in my area are fitness/cardio trainers and not into bodybuilding. mention steroids and you're a leper to them so online is my only option for now or until i find a hardcore gym where it is more tolerated by others.


thats fair enough mate, just amazed they can get away with those prices


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

bry1979 said:


> thats fair enough mate, just amazed they can get away with those prices


deffo mate i hear you on that, for my first cycle it will have to be online. but hopefully by my second cycle i would have found a decent local source and preferably rohm labs or prochem labs.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

rectus said:


> Then you don't know all the best sources


i do, but there not online


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Rectus, it is a simplified medical record, which, if not abused, allows many NHS workers access to your basic and current medical record, i'e, what you are currently taking, any injuries or operations, any MH problems. Sounds great, yeah? The problem is, A million Peole work for the NHS, in the UK and it means, subsequently, that, well, you know some guys have to hide their faces on here? Well, someone could have a sneak peek and see what meds you're on, pretty much anytime they fancy it, however, if they're caught doing this, without needing to, they're in trouble. Would you prosecute your Family/Partner/Friend, though, it's an invasion of privacy, it only slipped out at all, because lots of Celebs were ****e scared that their privacy would be breached, Imagine reading Keith Richards, lol! Although, I am sure that he must buy pure Diamorphine to still be alive!!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Stuey said:


> Rectus, it is a simplified medical record, which, if not abused, allows many NHS workers access to your basic and current medical record, i'e, what you are currently taking, any injuries or operations, any MH problems. Sounds great, yeah? The problem is, A million Peole work for the NHS, in the UK and it means, subsequently, that, well, you know some guys have to hide their faces on here? Well, someone could have a sneak peek and see what meds you're on, pretty much anytime they fancy it, however, if they're caught doing this, without needing to, they're in trouble. Would you prosecute your Family/Partner/Friend, though, it's an invasion of privacy, it only slipped out at all, because lots of Celebs were ****e scared that their privacy would be breached, Imagine reading Keith Richards, lol! Although, I am sure that he must buy pure Diamorphine to still be alive!!!


You're not on this planet.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

bry1979 said:


> i do, but there not online


I don't buy on-line myself, I have 'a guy' but there is a popular site that is dirt cheap, don't know how they manage to get their prices so low and make profit - but I imagine they do. I actually found it on here  I think because before they were selling research chemicals but then upgraded to steroids.

I was given the option of a source where I live but I didn't like the guys (door men) so I declined.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Stuey said:


> Rectus, it is a simplified medical record, which, if not abused, allows many NHS workers access to your basic and current medical record, i'e, what you are currently taking, any injuries or operations, any MH problems. Sounds great, yeah? The problem is, A million Peole work for the NHS, in the UK and it means, subsequently, that, well, you know some guys have to hide their faces on here? Well, someone could have a sneak peek and see what meds you're on, pretty much anytime they fancy it, however, if they're caught doing this, without needing to, they're in trouble. Would you prosecute your Family/Partner/Friend, though, it's an invasion of privacy, it only slipped out at all, because lots of Celebs were ****e scared that their privacy would be breached, Imagine reading Keith Richards, lol! Although, I am sure that he must buy pure Diamorphine to still be alive!!!


Going by your previous posts, I didn't think you'd be able to educate me in any matter. Well done


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Well thank you kind sir, what a Gent, I have more about my intellectual thingy (a brain?!) than peeps know! Lol! Hope that helps dude!!! And, a great deal of my previous posts have been informative, shot through though with idiocy and ignorance though, too true, respecting your words Dude!!!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

2 words.

HOME BREW.


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

I know that it doesn't take a bio-chemist, however, I wouldn't have the first idea, let alone, wanna shoot it up!!!!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Stuey said:


> I know that it doesn't take a bio-chemist, however, I wouldn't have the first idea, let alone, wanna shoot it up!!!!


Then find someone who is a good brewer. :bounce:


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

The problem with criminalizing the supply is it forces the practice underground. Notice how the guy making the thread didn't have an option to stop using steroids in the poll? thats because making something illegal doesnt stop people using a drug.

It will just go more black market so its more unsafe. What next? they stop needle exchanges from supplying and disposing of needles? skag heads will share/reuse needles and steroid users will end up buying it off some guy at the gym.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Gutted! Was just looking at buying my first cycle online! Guess its back to the drawing board for me then!!!!!!


----------



## barb86 (Mar 14, 2012)

just order from sources in the UK..

and plus the worse than can happen is that it gets confiscated


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> 2 words.
> 
> HOME BREW.


Where d'you get the raws from? grow them in your back garden?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

goonerton said:


> Where d'you get the raws from? grow them in your back garden?


as above you still have to buy the raws somewhere, home brews are very tempting as they save you money and you know exactly whats in them (yes i know test is test but you know what i mean)

having said that i still reckon i wouldn't be 100% comfortable with using my own home brew unless i have seen it tested by someone, sounds ridiculous i know as it probably more trust worthy that most UGLs


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Djay, too right fella, just look at what the illegalisation of Mkat has done, V. soon Mket as well, which is super fvcking dangerous, it's cut, cut and then, cut some moire and the Mket is so strong, it should be sold by the Line! Never touch it (not assuming that you would). It's worrying though, peeps will do owt' to make a wuick buck and larger pharmeceuticals, they can afford to produce legit stuff, or make it cack but safe, I'm not so sure on Guys, working out of their Basements!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

i used a source for 18 years but the quality is going down recently so i get online now from a different source "Not a web site" at only £5 extra per 10 ml and 100% g2g


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

barb86 said:


> just order from sources in the UK..
> 
> and plus the worse than can happen is that it gets confiscated


Spent ages trying to find a source online as it is!! How do you know if they are based in uk or not??? Ffs my heads pickled!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Just stick to domestic sources. EI no customs no problem.


----------



## SC86 (Aug 5, 2011)

blitz2163 said:


> I'll continue to order online from UK based distributers, nice and legal.


Same here!


----------



## SC86 (Aug 5, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Spent ages trying to find a source online as it is!! How do you know if they are based in uk or not??? Ffs my heads pickled!!


Can usually tell by the postage they offer, i.e. Royal Mail


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Prices on online sites are a rip off!!


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Stuey said:


> Djay, too right fella, just look at what the illegalisation of Mkat has done, V. soon Mket as well, which is super fvcking dangerous, it's cut, cut and then, cut some moire and the Mket is so strong, it should be sold by the Line! Never touch it (not assuming that you would). It's worrying though, peeps will do owt' to make a wuick buck and larger pharmeceuticals, they can afford to produce legit stuff, or make it cack but safe, I'm not so sure on Guys, working out of their Basements!


thanks for the advice mate, i actually bought 12 grams of it before it went illegal and still got some although i have not taken it in ages, but your right, when they make something illegal it just gets cut with more crap like mdma is, the pure stuff is really good but gives a really really bad hangover lol


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

DJay said:


> thanks for the advice mate, i actually bought 12 grams of it before it went illegal and still got some although i have not taken it in ages, but your right, when they make something illegal it just gets cut with more crap like mdma is, the pure stuff is really good but gives a really really bad hangover lol


Ok what is Mket? Ketamine?


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Ketamine, pure, is a horse tanquiliser and too us humans, an inustrial trip, I've tried it twice and have seen a couple of friends, 'k-holed' where by, you take too much and lose all sense of reality or even know that you're tripping. It ain't like acid or Mushies, there's no warm feeling, no pleanstness, just, feeling already more out ofplace than some of us do! M-Ket, is cut with M-Kat, google it and the Wiki response is pretty on the ball, the most worrying thing, is, it the only drug that I know of that is both a Domapine antagonist (Cocaine, Speed, Ephedrine) and a Serotonin Antagonist (pills in, the Nineties, MDMA Powder), well, esp, if you're taking anabolic Steriods and drinking on the stuff, you are asking for a compound solution to form in your liver (like co-ethanol with big alcohol and coke users), but worse, no sacre stories! You probs will get away with it for sometime, However, I have now lost five friends, a rate of one every six months, many to drug use of any form and I no longer take it as lightly!

Again, MS, the best sources, for a layman are Wiki, I can vouch for their Information, read up and never use.

And I aplogise, I will edit and add your name in a minute, however, as to cycling for the first time, ask yourself the big question, if you are not competing, are you uncomfortable with your body at all? Even if the answer is yes, please, keep plugging away natty, I have o much respect for 100% Natty men, if you want to discuss things further, then please, PM me, I will always answer a PM and, if I think that your questions are a bit too much for me, I will pass you on to another member, until you get the proper advice and information, to make an informed choice!!!

The second paragraph is for Steve P, you look in shape man, as said, if you don't want to air it, but wanna chat, then please, PM me, or find a way of getting a message to me, I will help as much as is possible and then, pass it over to a few of the 'Big Guys', in every sense of the word, there are some hugely intelligent men on here that will be able to help you , I am sure! However, I'm here to help man!!! Trust in that!!!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Stuey said:


> Ketamine, pure, is a horse tanquiliser and too us humans, an inustrial trip, I've tried it twice and have seen a couple of friends, 'k-holed' where by, you take too much and lose all sense of reality or even know that you're tripping.


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

I take it HGH from china also falls under this legislation?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

:lol: still make me laugh these import threads.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I think people seem to forget that your local sources at one point or another will import it. Ive found most of my local sources are stuggling to get it themselves after this law has passed. I waiting to see how it pans out.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

dusher said:


> I think people seem to forget that your local sources at one point or another will import it. Ive found most of my local sources are stuggling to get it themselves after this law has passed. I waiting to see how it pans out.


buy in bulk mate


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Doesnt effect me, i am now ordering online directly from the lab and there uk based, win win if you ask me!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Packages have been seized. The fun is over for me  I'm not jabbing some UGL sh!te into my temple.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

andysutils said:


> :lol: still make me laugh these import threads.


Why's that mate?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

rectus said:


> Packages have been seized. The fun is over for me  I'm not jabbing some UGL sh!te into my temple.


If your injecting into your temple then using UGL stuff is the least of your worries


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Doesnt effect me, i am now ordering online directly from the lab and there uk based, win win if you ask me!


I doubt your ordering direct from source


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

It's just a load of bollocks designed to make some how shall I say sensitive idviduals ****e themselves and stop doing what they been doing, feck that carry on as you were lads


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

MacUK:3172521 said:


> I doubt your ordering direct from source


Youd be wrong lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

m118 said:


> personally, i dont want to risk it since there is a possibility that if caught, your package will not only be kept by customs but criminal charges may follow....


Its only illegal to sell steroids, its not illegal to use them.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Its only illegal to sell steroids, its not illegal to use them.


It is now illegal to import them through the post though, so if customs catch your package they could then prosecute you.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Conscript said:


> I order online all the time, hushmail!!


Till you put it here!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

biglbs:3172853 said:


> Till you put it here!


Smart ay


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

rectus said:


> Packages have been seized. The fun is over for me  I'm not jabbing some UGL sh!te into my temple.


Seriously? Anything happened aside from being notified?


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

husky said:


> buy in bulk mate


Yeah that'll help avoid problems.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

blitz2163 said:


> It is now illegal to import them through the post though, so if customs catch your package they could then prosecute you.


Well im from Ireland and they were never legal for personal use, they were always a controlled drug and they never do shiit when they stop things, just send a note saying they have your package and come get it, so just dont go get it and take the hit....

Look at it this way. If you use a secure email address, and order some steroids, and they get stopped, what are they gona do?

"Mr RelaxTheBody, we have confiscated your package containing testosterone"

Dont know what your talking about Mr customs officer? Must be some one trying to get me in trouble.....thats a disgrace, just dump it

How they gona prove it? Its not like you need id to buy.....


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Its only illegal to sell steroids, its not illegal to use them.


i understand. the legislation isnt clear whether charges may be brought forward if the package is seized by customs... its scary.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

blitz2163 said:


> It is now illegal to import them through the post though, so if customs catch your package they could then prosecute you.


To be honest it would not stand up in court.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

m118 said:


> i understand. the legislation isnt clear whether charges may be brought forward if the package is seized by customs... its scary.


Again it wouldn't stand up in court. Charges for what? someone sending you a package containing steroids?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

i have never and will never source online


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Again it wouldn't stand up in court. Charges for what? someone sending you a package containing steroids?


I might send all the mp's a vial of sus each and grass em all up the morning their delivery comes in....  ....that'd be worth being a grass for! :lol:


----------



## the_gym_addict (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone been busted for this yet? Have a uk based source but am tempted to stick with my original foreign unigen source (unigen is pharma grade).


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

New law has been brought in just in time for the Olympics.

Does anyone else think, that this is just one of those cases where they need to been seen to be doing something???


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Again it wouldn't stand up in court. *Charges for what? someone sending you a package containing steroids?*


this based on info posted in other threads. such as...

''It's legal to possess or import steroids as long as they're for personal use. Importation or exportation of steroids for personal use can only be carried out in person. Importation or exportation of steroids for personal use using postal, courier or freight services is now illegal.''

http://www.talktofrank.com/drug/anabolic-steroids

''From this date, any importation of anabolic steroids for personal use must be carried out in person through UK borders. Any importation through postal, courier or freight services will become* illegal and will be liable to seizure *and *further investigation* by the UK Border Force.''

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/175177-reply-home-office-regarding-steroids.html

pscarb: ''guys all this means is it is an offence to import steroids even for personnel use, you can still go abroad and bring them back with you but not vial mail nothing has changed about the legal standing of the use of steroids this just means you cannot buy them from a source overseas, w*ell you can but if you get caught there will be consequences*.''

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/176747-uk-bodybuilders-who-import-steroids-considered-criminals-beginning-today.html

These are just examples from easily findable threads


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

just go away an hol an get some, cheap as chips!


----------



## chrismaher (Jun 3, 2012)

Dint no


----------



## nasty nick (Feb 5, 2012)

theer are loads of uk sources on line ,try veyron phharma they will show you a list of there uk sellers


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Is that allowed?


----------



## chrismaher (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks should I not ask this question if not then should I get rid of it


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

yeah i think you both might wanna delete them. Source requests and directions to sites that sell are not allowed.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mey said:


> Seriously? Anything happened aside from being notified?


They weren't my packages so I don't know, I just know it's happening now so there is a higher chance of seizure.

Did anybody watch Fake Britain last week (might still be on the iPlayer)? It showed customs opening shipments of cigarette packets and perfumes and how they have adapted their packaging to try and fool customs, unfortunately it didn't work.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

rectus said:


> They weren't my packages so I don't know, I just know it's happening now so there is a higher chance of seizure.
> 
> Did anybody watch Fake Britain last week (might still be on the iPlayer)? It showed customs opening shipments of cigarette packets and perfumes and how they have adapted their packaging to try and fool customs, unfortunately it didn't work.


gna check this out when I can. I've always wondered how they check for stuff by mail. I can't imagine they catch even a small percentage of the stuff tho.

On that note, surely they have to prove that you ordered the stuff online? Maybe just send to a friends house, if they get seized, they can just play the ignorance card since there is no record of payments made or online history making orders... just a thought.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> New law has been brought in just in time for the Olympics.
> 
> Does anyone else think, that this is just one of those cases where they need to been seen to be doing something???


Exactly mate just a load of hot air, won't change a thing. Order away!


----------



## gymaddict87 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does this apply to pct stuff like nolva clomid etc?


----------



## ryanryan (Jun 2, 2012)

At the end of the day though; nothing will change.

Customs may start seizing more packages but there is no way for them to prove that you're the one that ordered it without checking computer history; order history.

They don't have the money;time or resources to do this. Even if they did, 9/10 cases would never stand-up in court.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ryanryan said:


> At the end of the day though; nothing will change.
> 
> Customs may start seizing more packages but there is no way for them to prove that you're the one that ordered it without checking computer history; order history.
> 
> They don't have the money;time or resources to do this. Even if they did, 9/10 cases would never stand-up in court.


Well they do manage to get convictions in the US for it when they can be @rsed...But i think it is more a case in this country changing the law allows them to confiscate gear as in the past as the law stood they didn't have the power to confiscate personal amounts even if they knew what it was.

If you think about it how would look if they start prosecuting loads of people for importing personal amounts , yet it is totally legal to acquire in UK or to bring it into the country in person...its no more than a technicality really.

i think its more about stopping the flow of PEDs coming in than it is about criminalising the end user.


----------



## ryanryan (Jun 2, 2012)

goonerton said:


> Well they do manage to get convictions in the US for it when they can be @rsed...But i think it is more a case in this country changing the law allows them to confiscate gear as in the past as the law stood they didn't have the power to confiscate personal amounts even if they knew what it was.
> 
> If you think about it how would look if they start prosecuting loads of people for importing personal amounts , yet it is totally legal to acquire in UK or to bring it into the country in person...its no more than a technicality really.
> 
> i think its more about stopping the flow of PEDs coming in than it is about criminalising the end user.


Yeah, I agree with you there. Seems like they are just doing it to make it look like they are bothering their @rse with the whole 'steroids subject'.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

How much can you bring back from places in Asia? What's classed as "personal use"?

Think I read a thread where a guy brought back a box full of sust, but I don't he was stopped by customs at the airport.


----------



## ryanryan (Jun 2, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> How much can you bring back from places in Asia? What's classed as "personal use"?
> 
> Think I read a thread where a guy brought back a box full of sust, but I don't he was stopped by customs at the airport.


I would think you could have no more than 10, 10ml vials. I really have no clue though bud


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

it's something stupid like 3 months worth for person, but the law is such a grey area on personal use... pretty sure PScarb wrote a post on it some where about it....


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i've just ordered some if i get caught i'll let you all know


----------



## Nostaw (Apr 8, 2012)

Let's be honest, unless you are ordering a shít load of stuff I doubt you would get in trouble with the law, they would just confiscate it and send you a letter saying so.


----------



## Steve77 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I haven't read all of this post so apologies if its already been answered.

All that has changed in the UK is that before, AAS and growth hormone could be sent for *personal use * through the post. Now this is not the case. If importing AAS or growth hormone it has to be for your own use, i.e. you can't bring it into the UK for anyone else other than for you. If you do post personal use AAS or growth hormone and it is found by UK Customs (now UKBA) then all the goods will be seized and in its place will be a letter and a booklet outlining your appeal rights. However, I wouldn't bother appealing as they are class C under the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971 and if you loose your case in court, court fees are currently set at a minimum of £2,500. Having said all that no criminal charges or even any follow action will be taken against the person whom they are addressed too. The law itself hasn't changed, just been amended that personal use AAS & growth hormone has to be transported by the person for whom they are for.

I hope this helps.


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Spent ages trying to find a source online as it is!! How do you know if they are based in uk or not??? Ffs my heads pickled!!


more to thew point, how do u know its a legit site? i been going round in circles for years and still not got the minerals to order online wether its uk based or not! i can get gear but its only whats about at the time! no good if u got specifics in mind! but then we cant ask ppl on here who do know what sites r good can we!! tried and got banned grrrr!!!


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

had my 600iu of hgh seized and a letter from customs,


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

a good mate of mine had his house raided (his dad was a crack dealer) whilst looking for the crack they came across my mates gear and pins etc! there was oxide labs tritren, jelfa omnadren and testoviron (some german lab)

they conviscated the lot ,he then recieved a letter sayin that he has to attend the police station

they said the only stuff he was allowed to hav was the tritren! (although they didnt giv it back the cnuts!) and he recieved a police cattion for the testoviron and omnadren as it was a prescription drug and not prescribed to himself!!!

i think no matter what police r gonna take it away from ya even if u not sellin it on etc!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

jamster85 said:


> a good mate of mine had his house raided (his dad was a crack dealer) whilst looking for the crack they came across my mates gear and pins etc! there was oxide labs tritren, jelfa omnadren and testoviron (some german lab)
> 
> they conviscated the lot ,he then recieved a letter sayin that he has to attend the police station
> 
> ...


Lmao reminds me off the good old days... Anyway your mate had his gear pinched cause his dad was selling crack simple as that it's called officers discretion or real world officer been a cvnt, clutching at straws just to be able to seize something they get very excited on raids and get seizure fever you would not belive some of the things I've seen seized in raids while I sit ****ing my self at the fools.

9 outta 10 times they won't touch your gear unless they just want to **** you off for another reason the filth have found my gear numerous times as soon as they realise what it is they quickly lose interest.


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm glad my source is handy and local to me.

some of the prices online are scary, plus with the risk of getting caught, no thanks


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Have only ever ordered from UK online sources so wouldn't really effect me.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Not going to mention prices but online prices are like 10-20£ more per vial then a local source or a well connected one


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I think I'm lucky really have several uk onliners I trust have numerous bits from and there prices are pretty much the same as the serveral locals I can use. Maybe a fiver here and odd cheeky tenner there but considering there the ones sticking there necks out and still operate 90% next day services I don't mind they gotta make something from it I know I would.

That said I have seen some disgusting prices online, I always wonder if anyone actually pulls the button


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

looking for peoples opinion on this- i ordered hcg, nolva and adex from a uk sourse and got the package yesterday but was empty and a letter attached saying it was found in transit missing its contents, i then rang the post office and they said the package probaly got damaged along the way. They told me to fill out a form and they will start an investigation, but to do this i have to tell then what was in it and who its from (which i won't give the source). So should i fill in the form but leave the sender blank or just forget about it... Main problem thou is i need the meds and simple can't afford to get more. I live it ireland if that makes a difference


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

eob said:


> looking for peoples opinion on this-
> 
> i ordered hcg, nolva and adex from a uk sourse and got the package yesterday but was empty and a letter attached saying it was found in transit missing its contents, i then rang the post office and they said the package probaly got damaged along the way. They told me to fill out a form and they will start an investigation, but to do this i have to tell then what was in it and who its from (which i won't give the source).
> 
> So should i fill in the form but leave the sender blank or just forget about it... Main problem thou is i need the meds and simple can't afford to get more.


Was the letter from royal mail?

Sounds like a very good scam to me mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Was the letter from royal mail?
> 
> Sounds like a very good scam to me mate


No the letter is from the irish post office,

it basically says the letter was found in the head post master office without its contents!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

More like it was sent with no contents in it! I'm not saying couldn't happen but I've sent a lot of stuff in the post I mean litteraly thousands of packages, lost yes many times missing contents not once.

Perfect scam because it protects the scammer they sent it after all not there fault!

All you can do is contact supplier tell them the crack and see what they offer to do if anything


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> More like it was sent with no contents in it! I'm not saying couldn't happen but I've sent a lot of stuff in the post I mean litteraly thousands of packages, lost yes many times missing contents not once.
> 
> Perfect scam because it protects the scammer they sent it after all not there fault!
> 
> All you can do is contact supplier tell them the crack and see what they offer to do if anything


havin worked at the post office fer 17 yrs ican tell u lot thiefs there so its not that clear cut that the source was scammer ...perfectly sencible that he may have sent and it was nicked as most scammers wouldnt go to trouble of filling in a address and sending they just send jack..... that said pain is right a good source should replace


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> More like it was sent with no contents in it! I'm not saying couldn't happen but I've sent a lot of stuff in the post I mean litteraly thousands of packages, lost yes many times missing contents not once.
> 
> Perfect scam because it protects the scammer they sent it after all not there fault!
> 
> All you can do is contact supplier tell them the crack and see what they offer to do if anything


If agreed to resend at half price..but not too inclined to send good money after bad so i put it to him to resend half the order for free which is practically the same if he is genuine!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

It is more risky ordering online. If you have no local source like myself it's the only way. I've not had any problems so far when ordering online.

And the guy I ordered from was genuine.


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Dh2909 said:


> Will those of u who source online still be ordering online or finding a local dealer?
> 
> having read the thread about it now being classed as a criminal offence to order online I think i will have to switch to getting gear off one of the local idiots...


I will continue to order from my online sources. I can't see Royal Mail checking domestic parcels, the volume of mail is enormous to say the least!!


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ppl break tho law every day! Fcuk the law I say! :innocent:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

what is all the illegal posting business

what they gona do, look im the parcel, report it to police, police turn up at my door when i arrives?

how they gona do that?

im sure loads of ppl on here have put the odd bits and bobs to their mates in the post?


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

its only a criminal offence to order online from over seas isnt it?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dh2909 said:


> Will those of u who source online still be ordering online or finding a local dealer?
> 
> having read the thread about it now being classed as a criminal offence to order online I think i will have to switch to getting gear off one of the local idiots...


i've only seen this on a USA based site; cant find the change in law on actual legislative sites....


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

il still but from online, only some if my source cant get hold of


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

had another package come in this week from hungary, no problems


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> what is all the illegal posting business
> 
> what they gona do, look im the parcel, report it to police, police turn up at my door when i arrives?
> 
> ...


Some people proper stress about the law mate...personally I couldn't give a fvck lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

I've sourced online a number of times and its been very pleasant.

Up until I ordered some bits off a certain very trusted source recently.

I'm still waiting and had no communication since he received my money.

Isn't looking good.


----------



## mpx (Mar 23, 2013)

If it's domestic I would just order online, otherwise buy from a local dealer


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Always online for me. Better choice, better price. Most of the guys round here don't even know pct and that rohm triple x is all the rage, they wouldn't know a bunk vial if it hit em in the ****


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I've sourced online a number of times and its been very pleasant.
> 
> Up until I ordered some bits off a certain very trusted source recently.
> 
> ...


Is he on a well known review site ? If he is how far down the list is he or can you give initials

I order a lot of my stuff online myself ,I have been lucky so far


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Is he on a well known review site ? If he is how far down the list is he or can you give initials
> 
> I order a lot of my stuff online myself ,I have been lucky so far


It is and it has a 4 in the name.

Apparently he has personal problems at the minute, which is fair enough.

It's the complete lack of communication that has made the transaction a very unpleasant experience.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Funny you should say that I have orderd some hgh on Wednesday but he didn't send a reply

No money has been sent ,hopefully he is just busy or has some personal issues cos he used to bee spot on


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

best online guys are never mentioned on that review site cause they dont need to pay to get their names pushed as being decent.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

would any of you use a auction site?


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Used one of the reviewed sites last week so fingers crossed.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I flicked through the review site, every one I clicked on the prices are w a n k I'll stick to my channels lol


----------



## Deany (Jan 18, 2010)

Where is this review site?

Where's the best place to buy online?

I don't who to trust when google brings up search results.

Pm me somebody


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

It's down even if I told you.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Local a better choice IMO, my gym owner sells so no risk compared to posting cash to someone you don't know.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Mainly local for me but lll be bringing a suitcase full of gear back with me from Goa in December


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

durhamlad said:


> Mainly local for me but lll be bringing a suitcase full of gear back with me from Goa in December


What happens if customs stop you at the airport?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> What happens if customs stop you at the airport?


He gets ****ed


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

durhamlad said:


> Mainly local for me but lll be bringing a suitcase full of gear back with me from Goa in December


Can I have some?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> What happens if customs stop you at the airport?


Err nothing as its for personal use...Ill have my cycle plan written down to show them if needed. You can import for personal use as long as its nt excessive amounts


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Can I have some?


Of course


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

durhamlad said:


> Err nothing as its for personal use...Ill have my cycle plan written down to show them if needed. You can import for personal use as long as its nt excessive amounts


What is in your opinion not an "excessive amount"?

The most i had the courage to take back was 25 amps but your hear lads taking back boxes of gear/test.

Would they really believe your cycle plan? i mean if it had 1g of test injected weekly and the NHS standard is 250mg injection every 6 weeks...wouldn't the custom officer doubt it?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Mine is on a mailorder arrangement. Source in question has been going years and is always bang on the money.

If for whatever reason he isn't around I know a nutrition shop which should double up as an advert for ROHM with what they've got in their fridge out back!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> What is in your opinion not an "excessive amount"?
> 
> The most i had the courage to take back was 25 amps but your hear lads taking back boxes of gear/test.
> 
> Would they really believe your cycle plan? i mean if it had 1g of test injected weekly and the NHS standard is 250mg injection every 6 weeks...wouldn't the custom officer doubt it?


this is a problem with a lot of laws, what they class as a 'reasonable amount ' and what you class as a ' reasonable amount' are usually very different things  , for example i'd class it as what i can fit on one of the hand carts  , you might class it as what you can fit in an empty suitcase , customs and excise might class it as 3 months medical use, unfortunatly they have the power to make the decision on whats reasonable :laugh:


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

What about if "its a present for my English husband".

My wife usually goes back to thailand at thai new year because her kids are home from college. Customs aren't going to believe that a suitcase full of testolic, danabol and androlics is for a 4' 11" thai woman's personal use, but if she says its for me, would she get away with it?

Its probably easier to post them. She posted me 10,000 sulidine (generic actifed) once, and they got here OK. She had to bring them over the border from Burma, but her brother is a border anti-drug policeman and he's well-corrupt. I even have a thai military drug police uniform - it makes getting through roadblocks in the golden triangle easier. Imagine that! me! hahahahahaha!

Here's my tiny wife, with an M15, and mrs Z, my elbow, and a DEA reward sign. How we laughed!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I suppose she could hide the pills in her bra. Mrs Z just crawled out of bed, straddled me, and put these bad boys in my face. I snapped them for you. This is totally off-topic, and gratuitous.



I'm suffering from trensomnia, and been up since 5AM.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sanuk!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

So just to clarify, it's still legal to order from a UK distributor? But ordering from an abroad distributor is illegal?

I get mine from UK distributors..


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Ido like the sound of the fridge out back, could do with a shop near me


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry was saying about a post on previous page if it confused anyone lol. I order small now as I'm tired of loosing money I can't afford always from the same place


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> Here's my tiny wife, with an M15, and mrs Z, my elbow, and a DEA reward sign. How we laughed!
> 
> View attachment 118498
> View attachment 118497


Chicks and guns, the best combination in the world after beer and scampi flavoured fries:thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There's something very erotic about girls 'n guns.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Z big bangers for a Thai bird :thumb:


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

AnotherLevel said:


> So just to clarify, it's still legal to order from a UK distributor? But ordering from an abroad distributor is illegal?
> 
> I get mine from UK distributors..


Yep it's now illegal for it to be posted into the country


----------



## strech1436114928 (May 4, 2013)

Don't think they will prosecute for personal use, Lets be honest there **** at catching stuff like this, My HGH got through customs no problem. Its really nothing to worry about.


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just means there will be more ug labs in uk that's all so more uk distribution and as for them it's fairly easy for raw powder to make it across as powder looks like powder I've always used ug labs as I was fed up using fake human grade


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

use local myself.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

I've done local previously but have since found an excellent online source that hasn't ever let me down.

My local fella was forever out of PCT items and cos I wouldn't cycle without them (just to be sure), I could be waiting a week or 2 to get started


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

I've done local previously but have since found an excellent online source that hasn't ever let me down.

My local fella was forever out of PCT items and cos I wouldn't cycle without them (just to be sure), I could be waiting a week or 2 to get started


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't trust the local one and don't have an online one anymore


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

I do local but ive also been reading the online source review sites and they are either abroad or the UK ones are expensive


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Got a local source, a couple in fact but predominantly order on line as g2g and is always delivered next day Monday to Saturday special delivery. Postage and packing included, can't go wrong!


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

. That review site seems to have lost a few good sites last few months.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Only ever used online although gym im at now sells sh!t loads gh/slin the lot


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

But ive also use a couple of online sites, esp for on cycle / pct etc. Realise how much i get ripped off in the gym now !


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Use local, this way the people taking the same stuff can see the results and it's not a guessing game and i dont have to come on here checking to see if real or not


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

online, or more mail order from people that i've acquired online, closer you get to the lab cheaper it becomes.


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Once or twice local, mostly online though find it cheaper and easier.


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

I have no experience in getting gear online. Get all my PCT online though and had no issues with that


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

I was getting worried reading the first few pages of this thread, then I looked at the post dates and they were all summer 2012 lol happy days


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I train in my home gym so local suppliers are not an option. All online purchases for me and always delivered and legit. Maybe I'm paying more than those who buy local but I'll never know so it doesn't worry me.

Notice a few of the UGLs making their way on to a very well known auction website recently too.


----------



## cepheus (Aug 20, 2013)

the regulations which seem to cover somatrophin (HGH) are here assuming this is up to date

Schedule 4

Part 2 includes androgenic and anabolic steroids, clenbuterol, human chorionic gonadotrophin (hCG), non-human chorionic gonadotrophin, somatotropin, somatrem, and somatropin:

Includes most of the anabolic and androgenic steroids such as testosterone, together with clenbuterol (adrenoreceptor stimulant) and growth hormones.

There is no restriction on the possession when it is part of a medicinal product.

A Home Office licence is required for the importation and exportation of substances unless the substance is in the form of a medicinal product and is for self-administration by a person.

http://www.patient.co.uk/doctor/controlled-drugs

I am trying to source HGH from a reliable Pharma supplier for a medical condition, (but not covered by NICE so no prescription) which according to that source is legal in the UK. I have never injected anything before though and concerned about safety & purity more than cost. Hoping some of you guys could help as GP is in the dark and just suggests using a 1st world source.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I might be incorrect but this appears to me to be one of the most covert source requests I've seen.

I am quite sure that your GP would know or be able to point you in the right direction for HGH...if any of this was true. Which I doubt.


----------



## thebginner (Jul 14, 2013)

How can one find out if an online pharma is reputable ?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

thebginner said:


> How can one find out if an online pharma is reputable ?


Order something and see if it comes....


----------



## thebginner (Jul 14, 2013)

So just potentially waste my money ? Thanks for the valued input to a newbie mate :thumb:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

thebginner said:


> So just potentially waste my money ? Thanks for the valued input to a newbie mate :thumb:


He means order something of the value of around 20 or 30 quid and see if it turns up ok.

Better to lose 20 quid than waste hundreds on a full cycle and support meds


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

thebginner said:


> So just potentially waste my money ? Thanks for the valued input to a newbie mate :thumb:


That's the best advice you're likely to get dude..,can't discuss sources as it's naughty.


----------



## thebginner (Jul 14, 2013)

Sure I understand fella - how about a PM or is that too forward of me pal ? ;-)


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

3 post? all in a thread about sourcing...yep im sure you'll last long here mate 

You cant receive pm until you hit 50 posts or something like that


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone found a reliable source through ec21? the trade board ??


----------



## thebginner (Jul 14, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> 3 post? all in a thread about sourcing...yep im sure you'll last long here mate
> 
> You cant receive pm until you hit 50 posts or something like that


Sorry mate. You must be the local sheriff ;-) everyone starts somewhere fella 

I am not suggesting any sites nor promoting - just reaching out for some help from the more informed on here bud.


----------



## shadowdemon (May 20, 2013)

thebginner said:


> Sorry mate. You must be the local sheriff ;-) everyone starts somewhere fella
> 
> I am not suggesting any sites nor promoting - just reaching out for some help from the more informed on here bud.


Well you haven't even put your Skype, yahoo, aol messenger or email details anywhere on your profile! That would probably be a big help!! Especially considering you can't send or receive PM's! Just saying


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

thebginner said:


> Sorry mate. You must be the local sheriff ;-) everyone starts somewhere fella
> 
> I am not suggesting any sites nor promoting - just reaching out for some help from the more informed on here bud.


Just try reading the forum rules. BB was actually looking out for you by bringing your notice to these rules. You may well have gone on to openly source.


----------



## thebginner (Jul 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Just try reading the forum rules. BB was actually looking out for you by bringing your notice to these rules. You may well have gone on to openly source.


Ok mate - will do.


----------



## LaraMarks (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

So buying online from a uk seller for personal use is legal right?

What happens if a seller gets caught, and all the transaction info becomes available to the authorities? Can the authorities prosecute the buyers?

Just to clarify that the above example would be a uk to uk transaction....

Thanks


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

thebginner said:


> Sorry mate. *You must be the local sheriff ;-)* everyone starts somewhere fella
> 
> I am not suggesting any sites nor promoting - just reaching out for some help from the more informed on here bud.


No, i am.

You cant ask and no you cant do it through PM either so do what you have been advised, now stop asking and use some common sense.


----------



## thebginner (Jul 14, 2013)

Mars said:


> No, i am.
> 
> You cant ask and no you cant do it through PM either so do what you have been advised, now stop asking and use some common sense.


Ok ok - I said I would read the rules in the above post ?!!?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

thebginner said:


> Ok ok - I said I would read the rules in the above post ?!!?


ok ok, it may suprise you but i dont have time to read every damn post :lol: .


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

LaraMarks said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So buying online from a uk seller for personal use is legal right?
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's only illegal to sell, not to buy.

You'll be fine mate.


----------



## thebginner (Jul 14, 2013)

shadowdemon said:


> Well you haven't even put your Skype, yahoo, aol messenger or email details anywhere on your profile! That would probably be a big help!! Especially considering you can't send or receive PM's! Just saying


You know something mate - thats a great point and now corrected !!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

thebginner said:


> You know something mate - thats a great point and now corrected !!


And bam fcuk what mars says hey mate that's the spirit you will go far here


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

LaraMarks said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So buying online from a uk seller for personal use is legal right?
> 
> ...


Seriously mate I really wouldnt even give it a second thought, they really have bigger fish to fry than a guy buying a little gear.


----------



## thebginner (Jul 14, 2013)

So I cant update my profile then ? FFS I have never had so much coverage in a few days ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Seriously mate I really wouldnt even give it a second thought, they really have bigger fish to fry than a guy buying a little gear.





thebginner said:


> So I cant update my profile then ? FFS I have never had so much coverage in a few days ?


No updating your profile fine announcing to all in such a way that screams look contact me and source me up might not be looked on so favourably though, just saying


----------



## thebginner (Jul 14, 2013)

As if I am going to be buying anything from someone with 4 posts ??? I should just chance my luck on the WWW dont ya think ?!?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

thebginner said:


> Sorry mate. You must be the local sheriff ;-) everyone starts somewhere fella
> 
> I am not suggesting any sites nor promoting - just reaching out for some help from the more informed on here bud.


If I'm the local Sheriff then you must be the village idiot mate?, as you are going about the "help" you want the wrong way.

Be more active on the forum, apart from the Steroids section and people might trust you and then help you out.

@Mars is the sheriff around these parts, as he says :turned:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thebginner said:


> Sure I understand fella - how about a PM or is that too forward of me pal ? ;-)


I can't see you lasting long enough to receive a PM. Your going to pis$ the wrong person/people off


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

This'll end well


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

thebginner said:


> As if I am going to be buying anything from someone with 4 posts ??? I should just chance my luck on the WWW dont ya think ?!?


I would seriously think hard about your posts. We can see your objectives & Mars did too.

Carry on...& you may well have a short existence on UKM. Be patient, look around the interweb & all will become clear eventually.

But not from any sources on here, coz there aren't any.


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I would seriously think hard about your posts. We can see your objectives & Mars did too.
> 
> Carry on...& you may well have a short existence on UKM. Be patient, look around the interweb & all will become clear eventually.
> 
> But not from any sources on here, coz there aren't any.


im just a little unclear i am trying to figure out how to review a source here without providing a source ..... i was going to pm a mod and ask for advice but i have yet to figure out the pm mechanism lol i thought it might be a magic switch that turned on after prerequisite number of posts ... other boards i am on are similar.... not trying to raise any hairs here ... just a little lost ...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Dh2909 said:


> Will those of u who source online still be ordering online or finding a local dealer?
> 
> having read the thread about it now being classed as a criminal offence to order online I think i will have to switch to getting gear off one of the local idiots...


people who source online will never find me


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

You know it's staggers me in this modern age how anyone can struggle to find a legit on line source, took me all of half an hour to find a good half dozen sites I'd happily order from and did and all proved legit.

***** DISCLAIMER*****

Some common sense may be required for this process


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry double post


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

monetwothree said:


> im just a little unclear i am trying to figure out how to review a source here without providing a source ..... i was going to pm a mod and ask for advice but i have yet to figure out the pm mechanism lol i thought it might be a magic switch that turned on after prerequisite number of posts ... other boards i am on are similar.... not trying to raise any hairs here ... just a little lost ...


You can't reveal a source but you can comment on a lab ie the Brand. You'll go Bronze in acoupla days. But don't pm for sources.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

monetwothree said:


> im just a little unclear i am trying to figure out how to review a source here without providing a source ..... i was going to pm a mod and ask for advice but i have yet to figure out the pm mechanism lol i thought it might be a magic switch that turned on after prerequisite number of posts ... other boards i am on are similar.... not trying to raise any hairs here ... just a little lost ...


This isn't a source review site if you want to do that use the review site everyone else uses for that purpose


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

monetwothree said:


> im just a little unclear i am trying to figure out how to review a source here without providing a source ..... i was going to pm a mod and ask for advice but i have yet to figure out the pm mechanism lol i thought it might be a magic switch that turned on after prerequisite number of posts ... other boards i am on are similar.... not trying to raise any hairs here ... just a little lost ...


This isn't a source review site if you want to do that use the review site everyone else uses for that purpose


----------



## thebginner (Jul 14, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> You know it's staggers me in this modern age how anyone can struggle to find a legit on line source, took me all of half an hour to find a good half dozen sites I'd happily order from and did and all proved legit.
> 
> ***** DISCLAIMER*****
> 
> Some common sense may be required for this process


Are you for real ?? So if it says so on the web then it's fact ?? Trial and error I agree but how you can tell something is legit online without any input and / or feedback.

Anyway I will move on before I evidently get banned ;-)


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

latblaster said:


> You can't reveal a source but you can comment on a lab ie the Brand. You'll go Bronze in acoupla days. But don't pm for sources.


Ok no prob i will learn the difference there's plenty here i need. Sources i can find many LOL, trustworthy advisers Thats hard to get ... i aint leaving lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Of course I'm for real cant make it any more obvious if we tried never mind that's why the disclaimer was put in my post, oh well move on you will figure it out eventually


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

You read the rules yet... Soft lad.lmfao bye bye beginner..funny guy?? Not


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

LaraMarks said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So buying online from a uk seller for personal use is legal right?
> 
> ...





SkinnyJ said:


> I'm sure it's only illegal to sell, not to buy.
> 
> You'll be fine mate.


Not sure if it's been answered already (ill see in a moment) but it's illegal to have steroids in your possession, unless you have a legitimate prescription for what is in your possession. Making selling and buying illegal.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Not sure if it's been answered already (ill see in a moment) but it's illegal to have steroids in your possession, unless you have a legitimate prescription for what is in your possession. Making selling and buying illegal.


Pretty sure that changed recently. I remover reading it on this forum. Hopefully someone will clarify


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

nickynoo said:


> You read the rules yet... Soft lad.lmfao


yes read rules not great on retain-age learn by example best so i emulate what i see

I will freely admit i am thick it is only confusing i think for me when a source name is the brand name or nearly the same and i see discussions about brands that are the same as the source name lol cluster-fudges my head a bit like i said i aint real sharp but once i learn it i learn it well ii will get there bud dont you worry  i like you guys so far  refer to the "I AINT GAY or I AM STRAIGHT" thread for clarification i didnt mean truly like 

and i do use the big review board for reviews but they dont cover everyone and many many change quickly


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

LaraMarks said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So buying online from a uk seller for personal use is legal right?
> 
> ...





SkinnyJ said:


> I'm sure it's only illegal to sell, not to buy.
> 
> You'll be fine mate.





SkinnyJ said:


> Pretty sure that changed recently. I remover reading it on this forum. Hopefully someone will clarify


Not changed mate (as far as I'm aware). There was a case in the Court of Appeal setting the precedent for possession being illegal. Funnily enough, it was a copper that was prosecuted too. I posted up a load of info a while back so it's somewhere in a thread, but I'm on my phone so hard to navigate.

I'll be on a PC tomorrow, so I'll hunt it out and if I can't find it, then I'll re-post the info. Problem is, as it's from a legal database that you need a log in to access, I can not copy and past it, can't give a direct link.

However, from what I understand, it seems even police officers are confused about the law regarding possession, so a lot of people just get a ticking off or even less.

If you come across additional info though dude, always happy to see


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Not changed mate (as far as I'm aware). There was a case in the Court of Appeal setting the precedent for possession being illegal. Funnily enough, it was a copper that was prosecuted too. I posted up a load of info a while back so it's somewhere in a thread, but I'm on my phone so hard to navigate.
> 
> I'll be on a PC tomorrow, so I'll hunt it out and if I can't find it, then I'll re-post the info. Problem is, as it's from a legal database that you need a log in to access, I can not copy and past it, can't give a direct link.
> 
> ...


My plan is to not get caught with it :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> My plan is to not get caught with it :lol:


Haha best plan to have! To be honest, if it's at home or found in the post, then the Feds wouldn't have any course coming across it. As long as people don't go bowling about the Trent with their hands full of vials, it should be all good


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> My plan is to not get caught with it :lol:





Dr Manhattan said:


> Haha best plan to have! To be honest, if it's at home or found in the post, then the Feds wouldn't have any course coming across it. As long as people don't go bowling about the Trent with their hands full of vials, it should be all good


Well thats a sound idea .... i will accept that as good advice


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Well I think you do your research on the online site before buying. Most safe responsible sites will be professionally set-up and take pride in what they sell as it's pretty much a business be it legal or not.

Your local dealer will probably sell you anything he can get his hands on and make a mark up.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:



> Haha best plan to have! To be honest, if it's at home or found in the post, then the Feds wouldn't have any course coming across it. As long as people don't go bowling about the Trent with their hands full of vials, it should be all good


Like the several times I've had my gear handed back to me as I smile and they look ****ed


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

thebginner said:


> Are you for real ?? So if it says so on the web then it's fact ?? Trial and error I agree but how you can tell something is legit online without any input and / or feedback.
> 
> *Anyway I will move on before I evidently get banned ;-)*


I would because thats were you'll end up, i already had to delete your post yesterday, you are starting to **** me off, no more warnings.


----------



## thebginner (Jul 14, 2013)

Fair enough - as that is not my intention.


----------



## weefella (Sep 3, 2013)

Totally new to the gear world, ordered online & had no issues at all. Gear took approx 6 days to arrive & it arrived from turkey!! Think I will try a uk source next time though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shadowdemon said:


> Well you haven't even put your Skype, yahoo, aol messenger or email details anywhere on your profile! That would probably be a big help!! Especially considering you can't send or receive PM's! Just saying


you back to source again then obviously.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> you back to source again then obviously.


Nandoes sauce?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> Nandoes sauce?


Not what was on his price list mate no.


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have local source but I still think the prices are high... looking into going online from uk based soon.


----------



## Logman (Nov 27, 2012)

If I pin test into my shaft will I get bigger erections and blow bigger loads?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Logman said:


> If I pin test into my shaft will I get bigger erections and blow bigger loads?


No mate you need to make a poultice & wrap it round the shaft. Keep it on there for a few days. :lol:

But, if that was a serious Q then NO, don't do that.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

i like sauce


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

No one will ever come to your door because you ordered steroids lol, biggest problem if your gear gets seized is that they will remember your info.+ you losse all money but thats pretty much all.


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

Defaced said:


> No one will ever come to your door because you ordered steroids lol, biggest problem if your gear gets seized is that they will remember your info.+ you losse all money but thats pretty much all.


Your wrong.

I know people who have been bust for importing , ok larger than normal amounts but still .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

barry2013 said:


> Your wrong.
> 
> I know people who have been bust for importing , ok larger than normal amounts but still .


Well if your getting large amounts to your door then your going to get a visit other than that the only thing you will receive is a letter telling you your stuff has been seized with a reason why


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

This has made me think recently, as I always said to mates etc 'I'd never order online, ripoff, dunno what you're getting etc'

BUT every person I've felt with face to face or a 'mate' knows has been a dodgy character selling anything they get their hands on. For the last year I have been sourcing online and wish I had from the start.

1. this site specialises in gym sups

2. they have put money into a site so it's like an investment so hopefully their customer service is good.

3. they know more about what they are selling than someone you meet in a carpark (unless cutler is your dealer)

4. bigger variety and cheaper.


----------



## Logman (Nov 27, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Well if your getting large amounts to your door then your going to get a visit other than that the only thing you will receive is a letter telling you your stuff has been seized with a reason why


I just received 7 vials of NPP and the package had been opened and teh tape used to reseal it had "Opened and inspected by Customs" printed on it. They opened it, saw it was vials of steroids and allowed it through. But I don't live in the UK.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

you can get any product you want, from any lab online and from my experience the local gym dealer can only get certain stuff from certain labs and usually more expensive


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

goonerton said:


> TBH i really don't think this about criminalising the end user or they would have made it illegal to import full stop yet they have left it being legal for you to import on your person...i think its more to do with stopping the overseas sources getting stuff in.
> 
> still better to be safe than sorry i certainly won't be ordering from abroad until we see how this all pans out.


I think it's more to due with getting the olympic committee to host the olympics here. Tbh they're bot really enforcing it are they.


----------



## CheesecakeTiger (Sep 28, 2013)

For anything available on prescription (except controlled drugs) you'll be shocked how easy it is to get hold of. Why pay silly money online and risk not receiving your goods which is really the most risky thing thats gonna happen realistically.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> you can get any product you want, from any lab online and from my experience the local gym dealer can only get certain stuff from certain labs and usually more expensive


X2


----------



## a_pupil (Nov 11, 2012)

Any one had any thing seized recently? I should be getting some Pharma HGH soon on the cheap but the source is international. Hopefully they were just enforcing this last year for the olympics. Doesn't make sense to be stopping pharma stuff so that guys are ending up taking cheap chinese hgh or ugl ****.

Also if it is being enforced, it would have effected ugls and uk suppliers because their bulk orders would be getting seized like crazy,


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Ugls import their stuff just like any other drug dealer it doesn't just come through the post


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I got my first cycle online and had zero problems. That said though my source has a brilliant array of brands and types so local source for me all the way.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I dunno why you wouldn't source online so much cheaper!


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Ive always used local, but the stock and lack of PCT products is ****ing me off.

Might take the plunge into online ordering roulette.

I heard not to trust a site which has too much stock with nothing sold out..

makes sense.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a sneaky suspicion that my local source buys his online anyway, might just bypass the middle man next time.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> I heard not to trust a site which has too much stock with nothing sold out..
> 
> makes sense.


Sounds like complete sh!t to me, it's very rare any of the online sources I use and I use a few turn round and tell me something is out of stock and I've never had an issue


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

My local source is hard to get hold of most the time, so I've brought online a few times only off 2 sites tho, a lot of the websites sell bunk tbh I've came across a few and asked opinions on the gear they were selling and 99% all said it's bunk, also buying online most the time requires using western union or bitcoins to pay, why? What just happend to paypal nice and easy! I've managed to convince the 2 sites I've used in the past to pay via paypal or bank transfer so much easier


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

All the online sources I use are cheaper than a local guy and most will go out of their way to get specific bits for you. All the local guys I know tend to just have what they have or take ages to get requests in


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Never had a local source but now I do, so will be ordering through my new friend lol.. He knows the guy who sells not me!


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have ordered once and it was here in 3 days so I'm not fussed about finding a local source as when I put a couple feelers out. I was pointed to someone in my gym and it turned out to be someone I can't stand would never give him my money. You know when people say if your a dik then steroids will make you an even bigger dick that's the guy I'm sure every gym up and down the country has one if not a few. So I swerved him asked a pal and got pointed to an online source that they all have been using for a while. Job done


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I've always ordered on line. With my job and the fact that I train at home, sourcing locally isn't an option. I've bought from Asia, from Europe and from UK. Have never ever been let down.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Most the time online never had an issue also have a local source but never has any decent stock always seems to be cheap ****ty gear or labs that aren't even widely known or poor feedback.

Plus my online source gives me freebies or discount even if it's on postage as we speak regular.


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Online for me, better range , they actually know what ancillaries and pct are (local guys all about the sus and deca 2ml a week regardless of concentration lol). Also cheaper usually, on 40-50mls of gear you practically get pct&ai free compared to some locals. Also better choice of brands, some guys stock one product line and others another.

Lew


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

My gym is usually very quiet, so would be very difficult to source locally, but then how are you meant to find an online one, without just googling and hoping for the best?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> My gym is usually very quiet, so would be very difficult to source locally, but then how are you meant to find an online one, without just googling and hoping for the best?


Look for a reviews about the sites then


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@ryda can't mention "that site"


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes mate I have been (think your post was edited). Found a couple, but feels like bound to get scammed when ordering online. Cheers



ryda said:


> Look for a reviews about the sites then


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Yes mate I have been (think your post was edited). Found a couple, but feels like bound to get scammed when ordering online. Cheers


Just order something cheap from your planned cycle and see how you get on, better than being scammed out of a whole cycle worth


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Yes mate I have been (think your post was edited). Found a couple, but feels like bound to get scammed when ordering online. Cheers


I thought the same but out the 2 sites I've users the gears been g2g


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

OK cool I'll take the plunge and see what happens. Found the site on another site that has reviews (not the one you mentioned)


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah will do. Oral only cycle so shouldn't be too bad anyway. Can always let others know if it doesn't turn out legit



tom1981 said:


> Just order something cheap from your planned cycle and see how you get on, better than being scammed out of a whole cycle worth


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just post a pic of your gear, someone on here will let you know if its g2g mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

tom1981 said:


> Just post a pic of your gear, someone on here will let you know if its g2g mate


We'll be glad to test it for him first of course. :lol:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

latblaster said:


> We'll be glad to test it for him first of course. :lol:


See, this is why this site is so helpful, salt of the earth you guys!!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> OK cool I'll take the plunge and see what happens. Found the site on another site that has reviews (not the one you mentioned)


I'm sure all the UKM dealers keep an eye on this thread anyway so you'll get a PM soon enough if you get your post count up!


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

Always a killer when u can't receive pm's haha sod buyin online ??


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes mate will do. No taking the **** if I've bought aspirin though! Lol



tom1981 said:


> Just post a pic of your gear, someone on here will let you know if its g2g mate


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Haha cheers! If my hair start falling out your welcome to try it too! 



latblaster said:


> We'll be glad to test it for him first of course. :lol:


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Cool, no worries. Happy to get involved in the site anyway and try my luck online until I then...



Smitch said:


> I'm sure all the UKM dealers keep an eye on this thread anyway so you'll get a PM soon enough if you get your post count up!


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

NEVER SEND MORE THEN YOU CAN AFFORD TO LOSE -that tip is for free


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I found a good online source and wish I didn't..... I have ended up getting addicted to online shopping. Bought some gear for a cutting cycle that's at least a year away and enough pct and HCG to last four cycles!!!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I found a good online source and wish I didn't..... I have ended up getting addicted to online shopping. Bought some gear for a cutting cycle that's at least a year away and enough pct and HCG to last four cycles!!!


What's your address ?

Kind regards your local roided up burglar


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm gonna order online for the first time next. All the stuff locally is ****e now


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Quick question is identity fraud or having your bank account cleared a possibility?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Quick question is identity fraud or having your bank account cleared a possibility?


That can happen at any time when buying anything online or even at shops anyway mate


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

I've recently changed to an online source.. Sooo much easier than dealing with the local waterhead and the online sources actually know about pct!


----------



## kokoro (Jun 27, 2014)

My first time was 5 months ago, I ordered from turkey. I didn't have any problems but tbh I was really scared about the customs. I think If you order just for personal use (some ampoules and vials) there is no chance to get caught


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Ive always ordered online from uk distrubtors.. always been more comforting to me for no reason because I'm from the US. specifically the east coast. I get many things over seas and have never once had a problem with customs, keep packages small and if it looks like personal use and not supply the damn east coast then you're fine. I know plenty of people who do this also and none of my friends have ever had a problem. I'm talking 3-4 vials a week for a couple years now. Never had a single problem.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Just for ****s and giggles i thought i would have a look around using some of the online sourcing sites.

And the results are quite scary, all the brands considered gtg are either out of stock or have bad pics yet the **** no1 has ever heard of is plentiful.

Guess when i make the move from natty to assisted one day i guess local would be my way of sourcing.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

DaveCW said:


> Just for ****s and giggles i thought i would have a look around using some of the online sourcing sites.
> 
> And the results are quite scary, all the brands considered gtg are either out of stock or have bad pics yet the **** no1 has ever heard of is plentiful.
> 
> Guess when i make the move from natty to assisted one day i guess local would be my way of sourcing.


You're obviously looking in the wrong places mate.


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> Just for ****s and giggles i thought i would have a look around using some of the online sourcing sites.
> 
> And the results are quite scary, all the brands considered gtg are either out of stock or have bad pics yet the **** no1 has ever heard of is plentiful.
> 
> Guess when i make the move from natty to assisted one day i guess local would be my way of sourcing.


Go on a wrong site and order, you'll get raped! Literally not physically


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't see how people are struggling to find decent online stores

Ive used the same few for years now and never been turned over and all the main brands are stocked at much cheaper prices than local sources


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Can't see how people are struggling to find decent online stores
> 
> Ive used the same few for years now and never been turned over and all the main brands are stocked at much cheaper prices than local sources


That may have something to do with them not knowing which one to choose.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> You're obviously looking in the wrong places mate.


More than likely.

In case anyone was curious how i got to where i did i used one of the online source rating forums (which shall not be named).

So i ended up unsure about who's reviews and votes were genuine or bot generated an made up.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Forget reviews sites. All you need is time looking and asking, you'll soon work out what's legit and what's not, iv only ever been stung twice out of God knows how many transactions.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> That may have something to do with them not knowing which one to choose.


Fair point


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I think local is the best way to go, not that hard if you train at one gym on a regular basis as you always find someone who can get hold of things


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Forget reviews sites. All you need is time looking and asking, you'll soon work out what's legit and what's not, iv only ever been stung twice out of God knows how many transactions.


Only twice.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Only twice.


Once twice 3 times a lady


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Once twice 3 times a lady


Once twice three times to many


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I really wanna try some sphinx tren e and test 400, I've only managed to find one place that sells it online, looks legit like I'm sure they all do but not been able to find any reviews of the site so I guess I'm just gonna have to risk it.

At the end of the day it's less risky buying locally but if the gears rubbish then seems pointless so seems like I've got no choice


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Dr Gearhead said:


> I really wanna try some sphinx tren e and test 400, I've only managed to find one place that sells it online, looks legit like I'm sure they all do but not been able to find any reviews of the site so I guess I'm just gonna have to risk it.
> 
> At the end of the day it's less risky buying locally but if the gears rubbish then seems pointless so seems like I've got no choice


It isn't any more risky if you're careful, how do you know the big local source isnt selling you bottled up olive oil? I'd never use a local source now I've used an online source, there's just more choice (blends, AI, PCT Meds etc) and it's a lot cheaper


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

ive started using online sources. i first started sourcing locally years ago but its a head ache at times when you ask for test prop - call to pick it up and its test400 or something else. followed by the i take this three times a week along with sust lol.... (dont think he knows sust is a test blend lol)

Mind ive been trying to get my hands on some GOOD HGH. all online sources stock **** or hyge. i had the 200iu hyge kits and didnt rate them.

so yeh all my aas, pct, peds, etc are sourced online. Just need to find a good HGH reseller lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

How comes this has been bumped to recent threads but there's no new posts??


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Gremlins in the system.

I had a Ausbuilt thread bumped on my feed couple of days ago, yet no comment for months?


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Someone voted on the poll


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Im struggling finding an online source who isn't out of stock on everything and is even legit. Very frustrating


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

McGuire86 said:


> Im struggling finding an online source who isn't out of stock on everything and is even legit. Very frustrating


well played mate


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I use both. Online and local guy. Just hard work getting hold of local guy sometimes, ****er keeps losing his phone! Both are similar price. Always had good local sources.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Youll be fine, I have received over 50 orders from the UK into the US via roymail to usps going through customs. i dont know anyone whos ever been bothered. you are actually a small fish, and they want sharks. Even if you get caught, chances are youll be let off or just ignored


----------



## GaryGains (Jan 7, 2015)

Always a problem when ordering from online websites....

Very impersonal, ordering, not interaction or knowledge if they have whatever you want in stock and how fast is delivery.

Best is to find someone who is the source who is still hopefully relatively small and has everything in stock and immediate 24 hour recorded delivery for UK orders


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

GaryGains said:


> Always a problem when ordering from online websites....
> 
> Very impersonal, ordering, not interaction or knowledge if they have whatever you want in stock and how fast is delivery.
> 
> Best is to find someone who is the source who is still hopefully relatively small and has everything in stock and immediate 24 hour recorded delivery for UK orders


Best thing to do is get close with the lab owner and get bargain prices lol.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

i order online , cant get anything where i live


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

pawel8008 said:


> any recomendet online sources with HGH?


Not allowed to discuss sources Mate.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Got an online source, a few private email sources and a local source, never had any issues with any of them and I've used each one multiple times. Use your head and you'll save yourself from being gyped.



pawel8008 said:


> any recomendet online sources with HGH?


Sure the lads here will be very eager to help someone who joined for the sole purpose of trying to source :rolleye:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Dh2909 said:


> Will those of u who source online still be ordering online or finding a local dealer?
> 
> having read the thread about it now being classed as a criminal offence to order online I think i will have to switch to getting gear off one of the local idiots...


Fcuk the illegality of it how would you get caught the police haven't got the funding to be setting up sting operations to catch personal buyers online


----------



## nox17 (Jun 26, 2015)

Does anyone know of a UK based site to buy it from?


----------



## nox17 (Jun 26, 2015)

Don't worry just read the previous posts


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

My source has vanished, so it's now time to get looking for a T3/Clen source!!


----------

